# Pas assez de mémoire pour exporter une Séquence Flash



## alexgr1985 (17 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un imac
2,4GH Intel Core duo
2GO 667DR2sdram

Je n'arrive pas a exporter des séquences sur Flash CS3 car il n'a pas suffisamment de mémoire pour finaliser l'opération!! !! !! !! !! !! 
Il me fait ca depuis que l'EFI du mac a été mise à jour a sa version 1.3
Je ne sais pas si ca un rapport direct mais depuis que j'essaye de change des trucs sur mon site internet en flash, ca raaaaaame énormément ! Alors qu'avant, tout fonctionnait nickel!
J'ai désinstallé/réinstallé flash, ca n'a rien changé!! Je suis désespéré surtout que je travail tout le temps sur flash! 
Bref, ca fait deux jours que j'explore les forums pour trouver une réponse à mon problème et apparement, je dois être le seul a avoir eu ce problème!
Y'a t il un moyen pour permettre a Flash Cs3 d'avoir accès a plus de mémoire?
Ou qqu'un sait il ce que je dois faire pour y remédier??? 
Merci d'avance!


----------

